# howard a twolve?



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i heard on espn the howard might be on the twolves roster next year, i dont know which howard but its more than likely juwan howard. this could be a sign and trade deal, maybe including rasho or tb, or they can just sign howard straight up(i think)?
tell me what u think

pg-sam cassell
sg-wally szerbiak
sf-kg
pf-juwan haword
c-rasho

it would make no sense to make him come off the bench because then he woulkd play behind kg and we may not want that or do we. if we sign him straioght up, wouldnt kg need a pay cut? then we can still get derek anderson and ruben patterson or eddie jones for tb. other rumors say that the twolves wanna keep tb so they will get sum breathin room. it will be an interesting summer. i bet the twolves will do something that noone expects like trade wally or troy, i will be heated if they trade troy:upset: 
TELL ME WHAT U THINK, IS HOWARD A GOOD OR BAD PICK UP?


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

I'd still much rather have a solid defender. Terrell Brandon and some other player for Ron Artest would be nice. Yes, I know, Artest is a headcase but he still is a top defender in this league.

Either this or an athletic 2 or 3. Jason Richardson would fill this hole very nicely.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Howard has all but got out MLE, so we still would have TB.

I'll have to wait 'til the end of the summer, but if I was flip I would NEVER move KG out of PF. Howard's shorter, he can be SF but I actually like him best as a PF off the bench with Troy. (depending on the SF/SG situation)

Yes, quite a summer. We may also be able to sign some vets for low money.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

reports say that howard is more than likely to sign with the twolves


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

If he signs, you guys will have a really good team. KG will actually have some help. Now, if it weren't for the dratted lakers . . .


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

:shy: :laugh:


----------

